# Make Kernel Completley Non Modulus

## dman777

I have only these modules:

nvidia              10267240  38 

i2c_piix4               8205  0 

localhost mnt # 

I want to make my kernel completely non modulus, but these modules I can not find in the kernel to be built in. Are there any solutions?

----------

## XQYZ

You cannot have nvidia's binary blob in the kernel. Also it's not recommended nor is there any reason why you should do something like this.

----------

## keet

You might be able to make i2c_piix4 built-in, though.  Once you are at the menu after typing make --menuconfig, press /.  This will let you search for something; type it and press Enter, and it will tell you where it is.  From there, just find and configure it as * instead of M.

----------

## dman777

 *XQYZ wrote:*   

> You cannot have nvidia's binary blob in the kernel. Also it's not recommended nor is there any reason why you should do something like this.

 

I want to it where the ability to load modules in my kernel is turned off. Isn't that better security than having the ability to load modules in real time?

----------

## Hu

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> I want to it where the ability to load modules in my kernel is turned off. Isn't that better security than having the ability to load modules in real time?

 In some situations, blocking loading of kernel modules improves security.  However, there are a great many things that a malicious user can do even without the ability to load kernel modules.  You might be able to get a similar effect by using /proc/sys/kernel/modules_disabled.

----------

